# My Prayer For September 11, 2012



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Spoiled Maltese friends ... Below was my prayer that I wrote on SM last year. My prayer remains the same ... only I have changed a few words and the date to honor this year's anniversary of September 11.

_Dear Heavenly Father ...

I pray that this September 11, 2012 ... will bring comfort and peace, to all who lost loved ones and friends on September 11, 2001. I pray that more smiles will replace the tears.

I pray that today will be filled with sunshine. But, if it should rain ... then may the sky be blessed with rainbows over New York City, The Pentagon, and Shanksville.

I pray for all the soldiers, rescue workers, police, and volunteers ... who bravely gave their lives, to help protect all of us. And, I pray for those who worked to protect us, that are still here with us, in life ... that they will find true peace and comfort. Please, Lord, may their brave and loving souls feel our love and appreciation.

I pray for families and friends who lost loved ones ... that they can smile and laugh over many fond memories that were shared in the past.

I pray for all the children that were born on September 11 ... that their birthdays are not spoiled because their birthday falls on September 11. Instead, I pray their birthdays will be seen as a celebration of new life and hope. Every September 11, I remember the baby born in New York City ... the baby who lost her father to the horrors of 9/11. Her mother, who lost her beloved husband, named her beautiful newborn child ... Hope.

I pray for all the wonderful grandparents in this world. Grandparents Day last year fell on September 11. I pray for all the grandparents who have taken on the role of parenting their grandchildren ... so many of them. May they know and feel, Dear Lord, that they are loved and appreciated.

Heavenly Father, I pray for all who still suffer from Post Traumatic Stress ... because of the horrific events that happened eleven years ago on 9/11. I pray that if they still have fears ... that they know it is okay to talk to their friends and loved ones about it. I pray they understand that it does not mean they are weak ... for only you, Sweet Jesus, can understand why they might need more time to move on to a better place of living day to day ... without fear, depression, and anxiety.

I pray, Dear Lord, that we don't judge a whole nation ... for the evils of those who want to destroy our freedom. I am grateful and feel blessed for my friends of nations across the sea.

I pray that on this eleventh anniversary of 9/11 ... that tears for memories of that very, very sad day ... will be turned into smiles in remembering the goodness and love of our great nation ... America the beautiful. And, may we be blessed with many days filled with sunshine and rainbows. Double rainbows would be lovely, too.

Thank you, Heavenly Father, for listening to my prayers.

Marie_


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful prayer. I was pretty little when it happened, but even at 9, I still remember that day. I love how you said instead of remembering it as a sad day, make it a day of celebrating the life's of those who lost theirs. And those who gave theirs to save others. Beautiful and inspirational.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's beautiful and so touching, Marie. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

marie your prayer is so beautiful . Amen .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks Marie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:amen: Just beautiful, Marie. And today is the same kind of day as 9/11 eleven years ago -- blue, blue sky. An extra prayer for my friend, Vita, who died in one of the towers. And may we never forget! :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful prayer Marie. The 9/11 remembrances are always so special to us. My dear sweet husband spent 36 yrs with the Jacksonville, FL fire department retiring as the Fire Chief. Then he was asked to be the Exec. Director of the FL State Fire Marshal's office. He was in that job on 9/11. I was in Jacksonville that dreadful day and I can still remember the lost, empty feeling I had when I saw the news. I called him immediately because I knew he would be involved in the aftermath. Many from the firefighters brotherhood lost their lives that day. I can only hope and pray that the families of the victims have found closure and were able to move forward. We as Americans should never forget. May God Bless America!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful prayer Marie. Thank-you and Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- this is lovely. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful prayer, Marie. God Bless You.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Amen, dear friend. I'm so lucky to have you to love me.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

amen:heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> What a beautiful prayer. I was pretty little when it happened, but even at 9, I still remember that day. I love how you said instead of remembering it as a sad day, make it a day of celebrating the life's of those who lost theirs. And those who gave theirs to save others. Beautiful and inspirational.
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you so much, Ashley. My granddaughter was close to your age at the time, too. 



maggieh said:


> Amen.


Thank you, Maggie, for reading the prayer. As I noted ... it was almost the same prayer as I wrote it last year (just added a tad) ... but, after reading it again ... my thoughts and prayers for 9/11 remain the same in my heart and to God.



Madison's Mom said:


> That's beautiful and so touching, Marie. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much, Glenda.



jodublin said:


> marie your prayer is so beautiful . Amen .


Jo, thank you so much. 



TLR said:


> Beautiful, thanks Marie.


Thank you, Tracey.



Snowbody said:


> :amen: Just beautiful, Marie. And today is the same kind of day as 9/11 eleven years ago -- blue, blue sky. An extra prayer for my friend, Vita, who died in one of the towers. And may we never forget! :grouphug:


Thank you, Sue. And, yes ... I looked up into the blue, blue sky today and thought the same as you. I am saying a special prayer for your friend Vita.



sdubose said:


> Amen!


Thank you, Shelly, for reading my prayer.



sassy's mommy said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful prayer Marie. The 9/11 remembrances are always so special to us. My dear sweet husband spent 36 yrs with the Jacksonville, FL fire department retiring as the Fire Chief. Then he was asked to be the Exec. Director of the FL State Fire Marshal's office. He was in that job on 9/11. I was in Jacksonville that dreadful day and I can still remember the lost, empty feeling I had when I saw the news. I called him immediately because I knew he would be involved in the aftermath. Many from the firefighters brotherhood lost their lives that day. I can only hope and pray that the families of the victims have found closure and were able to move forward. We as Americans should never forget. May God Bless America!


Thank you, Pat. Bless your husband for all he has done as a firefighter and the rescusing of so many.



plenty pets 20 said:


> Beautiful prayer Marie. Thank-you and Amen


Thank you so much, Edie.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- this is lovely. Brought tears to my eyes.


Thank you so much, Lynn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> What a beautiful prayer, Marie. God Bless You.


Thank you so much, Deborah.



MoonDog said:


> Amen.


Thank you, Robin, for reading my prayer.



KAG said:


> Amen, dear friend. I'm so lucky to have you to love me.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Kerry, I feel the same way about you ... but, you know that. You are a blessing and Earth Angel, for sure.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Marie, what a beautiful prayer. I remember that day like it was yesterday. At that time, I was living in NY and my sadest memories is of my next door neighbor who was frantic about her son. She kept saying they can't find Frank over and over again. Unfortunately, he never made it out of the building and died that day. My neighbor died two weeks later and I swear it was fom a broken heart.:crying:Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

fleurdelys said:


> amen:heart:


Thank you. :tender:


maltese#1fan said:


> Marie, what a beautiful prayer. I remember that day like it was yesterday. At that time, I was living in NY and my sadest memories is of my next door neighbor who was frantic about her son. She kept saying they can't find Frank over and over again. Unfortunately, he never made it out of the building and died that day. My neighbor died two weeks later and I swear it was fom a broken heart.:crying:Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.


Thank you, Karen. :tender: That is so sad about your neighbor and her son. So many heartbreaking stories about the horrific events that happened on 9/11.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie what a beautiful prayer. may we never forget those who lost their loved ones. I love you dear Marie, your heart is so pure


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The past two years I have said the same prayer and want to share it, once again ... with my SM family this year. The only thing I changed was the date ...



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dear Spoiled Maltese friends ... Below was my prayer that I wrote on SM last year. My prayer remains the same ... only I have changed a few words and the date to honor this year's anniversary of September 11.
> 
> _Dear Heavenly Father ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Your prayer is so moving and thoughtful Marie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A very touching and wonderful prayer, thank you Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Your prayer is so moving and thoughtful Marie.


Thank you, Brenda. :tender:

I just wish I knew how to edit or have started a new thread on my prayer ... because it's the same prayer that I wrote and shared two years ago ... except to change the dates to make it current. (except in the initial post) My feelings and thoughts, however ... otherwise remain the same.

I don't know how many times I have thanked God that Kerry, Steve, Darla, Fallon, and Crisse ... were not home that morning. The Twin Towers could be seen from their home ... right next door.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Brenda. :tender:
> 
> I just wish I knew how to edit or have started a new thread on my prayer ... because it's the same prayer that I wrote and shared two years ago ... except to change the dates to make it current. (except in the initial post) My feelings and thoughts, however ... otherwise remain the same.
> 
> I don't know how many times I have thanked God that Kerry, Steve, Darla, Fallon, and Crisse ... were not home that morning. The Twin Towers could be seen from their home ... right next door.


You copy and paste. Highlight the text, right click, click on copy. Start a new thread and do the same, right click, and this time click on paste. Then you can edit the dates in the new thread.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, thank you for this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Your prayer is so moving and thoughtful Marie.





Furbabies mom said:


> A very touching and wonderful prayer, thank you Marie.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Brenda. :tender:
> 
> I just wish I knew how to edit or have started a new thread on my prayer ... because it's the same prayer that I wrote and shared two years ago ... except to change the dates to make it current. (except in the initial post) My feelings and thoughts, however ... otherwise remain the same.
> 
> I don't know how many times I have thanked God that Kerry, Steve, Darla, Fallon, and Crisse ... were not home that morning. The Twin Towers could be seen from their home ... right next door.





MalteseJane said:


> You copy and paste. Highlight the text, right click, click on copy. Start a new thread and do the same, right click, and this time click on paste. Then you can edit the dates in the new thread.





maggieh said:


> Marie, thank you for this.


Thank you, ladies. :tender:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful prayer!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maltese manica said:


> Beautiful prayer!


Thank you, Janene. :tender:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's good that Janene explained the editing, I was about to, then I saw Janene's reply. I wasn't quite sure what you meant. 

_I don't know how many times I have thanked God that Kerry, Steve, Darla, Fallon, and Crisse ... were not home that morning. The Twin Towers could be seen from their home ... right next door._

Me too. I sometimes feel sick thinking about if they were there. We all would have been frantic.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

His name we pray.....Amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beautiful Marie.

Amen


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, dear friend Marie for allowing us to Never Forget! 

Thank you, dear friend Marie for loving me like you do. Ditto!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

